# Rotary mower



## reeesf (Jul 8, 2014)

I need a rotary mower that will cut between bed and swells / ditch at the same time for both sides does anybody know brands or the type of mower that would be called


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

reeesf said:


> I need a rotary mower that will cut between bed and swells / ditch at the same time for both sides does anybody know brands or the type of mower that would be called


 Welcome to the Forum!..reeesf..

Any good walk behind would be ok. I prefer one with a fab deck though as you can get a chute closer for them to keep grass from flying where you dont want it too. Hustler, Gravely, etc.


----------



## reeesf (Jul 8, 2014)

I need it to hook up to a pto


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

Almost sounds like your referring to a parallel arm cutter. I don't know your tractor size nor PTO HP output but most I have seen take a full size tractor in the 70 HP or better range.


----------



## reeesf (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a john deere 6430


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

reeesf said:


> I have a john deere 6430


That is a large tractor!!! A parallel arm mower would work for sure with that beast! Not sure on the price of them though.


----------

